# Good yuri anime?



## da_head (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys. k before u tell me to go look on google, here me out. i would prefer response from u guys (i.e. ppl i interact with and trust their opinions) vs random ppl. k?

so yeah, i watched strawberry panic, and i loved it. wat impressed me was that there was very little ecchi/fanservice (not that i mind it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and an actual decent storyline. so has anyone watched this anime? and suggestions for something as good? i watched this another anime which was pretty similar to this, but i forget wat its called.

btw, no hentai plz xD


----------



## Orc (Oct 3, 2008)

Boku no Pico
Actually: Maria-sama ga Miteru... everyone knows Marimite is The Shit.


----------



## da_head (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL u bastard. gave me a yaoi suggestion *shudders*

but yeah i'll check out Maria-sama ga Miteru. thx

lol another yuri based in france? french girls=lesbians? o.O rofl

EDIT: correction: uses french

btw have u read the manga or watched the anime?


----------



## Relys (Oct 3, 2008)

What's the point if it's not H?


----------



## da_head (Oct 3, 2008)

Relys said:
			
		

> What's the point if it's not H?



cuz that's wat real pr0n is for...but if u insist, suggest sumthin


----------



## Prime (Oct 3, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> *
> LOL u bastard. gave me a yaoi suggestion *shudders**
> 
> but yeah i'll check out Maria-sama ga Miteru. thx
> ...



When I asked for violent anime for the lolz he suggested yaoi to me also. At the time I never knew it was yaoi so I had to research it without knowing what I was going to get in return....


----------



## da_head (Oct 3, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just quickly youtubed it, and proceeded to the washroom to vomit xD


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 3, 2008)

Orc is fast...

Boku no Bibletoads is another great one.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 3, 2008)

Girls Bravo


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 3, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Relys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boku no Sexual Harrassment. It's not shota, don't worry.


Spoiler











If you really want some hentai, I recommend Night Shift Nurses. Girls are really hot, it's well drawn, and it's grade A material.


----------



## ZonMachi (Oct 4, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The best way to check is wikipedia


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 4, 2008)

When someone says yuri anime that's not hentai, first thing that comes to mind is Marimite, you should also check out Blue Drop, if you don't mind reading manga, try First Love Sisters heehee.




			
				Shakraka said:
			
		

> If you really want some hentai, I recommend Night Shift Nurses. Girls are really hot, it's well drawn, and it's grade A material.


I love Night Shift Nurses! I don't watch hentai.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 4, 2008)

maria-sama is a good one. would gender benders count? very few yuri anime tbh, more anime where a girl gets turned into/forced to be a guy and vice versa.


----------



## da_head (Oct 4, 2008)

mishra said:
			
		

> maria-sama is a good one. would gender benders count? very few yuri anime tbh, more anime where a girl gets turned into/forced to be a guy and vice versa.



gender-benders? err as long as its funny and not creepy lol.

btw thx for all the suggestions guys! though shit, this stuff is hard to find >.


----------



## Carnivean (Oct 4, 2008)

Most yuri anime is one of the following:
Barely yuri at all
Overly full of fan service
Depressing as fuck

Strawberry Panic is nice for the whole outright EVERYONE IS A LESBIAN theme that is perpetually screamed at you.


----------



## da_head (Oct 4, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> Strawberry Panic is nice for the whole outright EVERYONE IS A LESBIAN theme that is perpetually screamed at you.



lol yeah. and they're at a catholic school to. u think nuns would care??

though supposedly yuri love is the purest love there is

LOL


----------



## weiff (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey... you want anime or manga?  Cause manga has some pretty easy answers...  Anime, hmmm~  and I know I have some good H stuff.  I'll check later tonight and send you a PM.  I always look for good yuri in my H... well that and bondage futa on girl watersports we'll leave it at that.


----------



## da_head (Oct 4, 2008)

weiff said:
			
		

> Hey... you want anime or manga?  Cause manga has some pretty easy answers...  Anime, hmmm~  and I know I have some good H stuff.  I'll check later tonight and send you a PM.  I always look for good yuri in my H... well that and bondage futa on girl watersports we'll leave it at that.



lol k.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 5, 2008)

Princess Princess


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 5, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Princess Princess



Oh god. I'm sure the OP will "enjoy" this show.


----------



## mrSmiles (Oct 5, 2008)

i suggest you sign up at myanimelist.net and go to the forums there, as i think they would be more useful to you


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 5, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Princess Princess


I highly recommend this. 
I lol'd


----------



## Tenkaichi (Oct 8, 2008)

I recommend this site and the sticky topic. It's really almost all you need bar anything new that's come out, but the OP updates it frequently:

http://www.shoujoai.com/forum/topic_show.pl?tid=29037

It is "shoujo-ai," but that and "yuri" has two different meanings (which I won't be going into here.) I highly suggest you also check out the Recent Yuri Manga Releases thread that hovers near the first page or so - there are a lot of random one-shot mangas out that vary from sweet to crappy, but you have to find your niche.


A lot of people didn't like Strawberry Panic! but I enjoyed it. It's one of the most *recent* animes (not the only one though I'm sure) to hit and be specifically referred to its genre, I think. I mean come on - there isn't ONE man in that show, haha.

*Maria-sama ga Miteru* - I've watched through most of the first and the Spring season, but the characters feel like they were just teasing me with all the subtext. I like it, but not enough to keep up with it now - and since Satou Sei's role is not as prominent as in the first season, I enjoy it less. People go crazy over this anime though.


Some personal recommendations (from that list unless I can think of otherwise):

*Battle Athletes (*OVA*)* - Very old animation, but canon, short and sweet. I think there are only like 6 of them? I forget.

*Kaleido Star (two seasons, movie and some extra ep)* - Excellent, and if you wach Cirque du Soleil you'll probably think of this anime (as I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Totals somewhere around 52 eps for two seasons but the first season is great. Nontheless, to watch the movie I think you should watch it all... and the movie seals the shoujo-ai for me. =)

*Kannazuki no Miko* - You've probably heard of this if you've looked for any shoujo-ai/yuri anime. Believe me, cheesy when you see that they have some giant robots in the show for whatever reason, but you get a kiss in the first episode! I watched it a long time ago, but it's usually a must see for this genre. Don't blame me if you don't like it though, it can be funky.

*Kashimashi* - The manga and anime have different endings (manga = 5 vols), and personally I liked the manga better... but it's great to see some parts animated. It's short and the main "girl" was originally a guy, but once you get past that (changed from male to female by aliens... yeah), it's really a sweet story about a triangle between a girlish guy-turned girl, a petite girl, and a tomboy girl.

*Magical Lyrical Nanoha *(there are 3 seasons, 1, A's, and StrikerS) - Watching the first season, I grew to like the two main characters (lolis), and it wasn't until the VERY end of the first season did I think, "Wait a second... is this a shoujo-ai anime??" It is implied heavily that these two have a fondness for each other, but is never said outright. It's still a sweet series - if you watch the first season, just stick it through the first four episodes or so until Fate appears, I guarantee.

*Noir* - Bee Train anime, girls with guns. Mireille is sexy, and Kirika holds the quiet schoolgirl appeal and they're basically partners in crime. Subtext, but there is no main male protagonist (if anything, only semi-sub characters). There is another girl that makes a triangle, though the style of this anime probably isn't for everyone, I highly recommend it in general. One of the few box sets I have.

*Revolutionary Girl Utena* - Lots of girls and pretty guys in here, you follow the main lead who dreams to be a prince. This one can get confusing later on and the animation style is older, but still enjoyable shoujo-ai if it grows on you.

I'm not touching Sailor Moon. Too much to talk about, anyway... I've watched most of it, but yeah.

*Yami to Boshi to Hon no Tabibito* - It ends SAD, more like a WTF ending and maybe you didn't want to hear that but if you're looking for anime with shoujo-ai in it like I am, you don't want to get your hopes up in the wrong way. I don't regret watching it though since I like the main character(s) and the story is great... but you'll hear people talking about it (and the ending) anyway.

Hope that helps to get you started!


----------



## Zarcon (Oct 8, 2008)

Tenkaichi said:
			
		

> *Magical Lyrical Nanoha *(there are 3 seasons, 1, A's, and StrikerS) - Watching the first season, I grew to like the two main characters (lolis), and it wasn't until the VERY end of the first season did I think, "Wait a second... is this a shoujo-ai anime??" It is implied heavily that these two have a fondness for each other, but is never said outright. It's still a sweet series - if you watch the first season, just stick it through the first four episodes or so until Fate appears, I guarantee.


Not quite sure this quite fits what da_head is looking for. Falls more under Magical Girl anime.
Magical Girl anime with heavy Super Robot undertones.
Directed by a guy who wanted to direct a Super Robot anime, but was put on a Magical Girl project instead so he compensated.
Very much so.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 8, 2008)

Tenkaichi said:
			
		

> *Revolutionary Girl Utena* - Lots of girls and pretty guys in here, you follow the main lead who dreams to be a prince. This one can get confusing later on and the animation style is older, but still enjoyable shoujo-ai if it grows on you.


This is the only one I would recommend. Don't watch that transformational magical girl stuff wtf.

Also Princess Princess would be good for super irony.


----------



## Tenkaichi (Oct 8, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Tenkaichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I have no idea what the OP was looking for, there were no specifics. All it's listed there for is because there are shoujo-ai tones within the series (blushing fricking everywhere for no apparent reason and the end of first season has a nice touch) and Nanoha/Fate has a pretty good following for a pairing that never outright comes out and says it. 

LOL to the Super Robot undertones though...  true enough. I was actually pretty close to dumping this series because at first it began to follow the monster of the day theme, but it redeemed itself shortly.


Isn't Princess Princess just trap material? Boys dressed as girls? I haven't watched it at all.


----------

